# The Amazing Race Moves To Wednesday Nights, 8 PM ET/PT



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

CBS is moving the hit reality show starting next week:



> THE AMAZING RACE 9 travels to a new destination when it relocates to the Wednesday (8:00-9:00 PM, ET/PT) time period, effective April 5.
> 
> Rebroadcasts of CBS's hit crime dramas and specials will take over THE AMAZING RACE's current Tuesday (10:00-11:00 PM) time period beginning with CSI: MIAMI on April 4 and CSI on April 11.


----------



## pacbellguy (Jan 27, 2004)

Did anyone else miss their Tuesday 3/28 viewing? My Tivo had it scheduled for 7pm pst.. but what got recorded was local affiliate programming. Will CBS be reshowing this episode next Wednesday?


----------



## natkins (Oct 16, 2004)

I've noticed that my guide data still doesn't reflect the change in day and time. Does anyone else share this problem, or has your info been updated already?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

natkins said:


> I've noticed that my guide data still doesn't reflect the change in day and time. Does anyone else share this problem, or has your info been updated already?


My DirecTiVo does show the new day and time, but it gets updated schedule information continuously, unlike standalone TiVos which only get new data once a day. You probably shouldn't worry until Monday.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

My Tivo finally updated. But I guess my local affiliate has some telethon showing in primetime, so TAR is moved to 1am.


----------



## dw17 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yahoo's TV listings still have Tuesday...ugh!


----------

